# Lady being buggy



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I can't do anything without Miss Lady helping me.

Today she became the official hay tester as I brought in a load. Used one bale to stand on so she could reach into the truck. I finally had to take her to my mom as I was afraid she was going to bring the whole stack down on her!


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

She just wants to help mom. LOL


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Momma2many said:


> She just wants to help mom. LOL


Yes she helps with everything!

This is her trying to learn to drive


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HAha! That's too funny! Gotta love those helpers! LOL!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

This one is still my favorite that I've seen of yours.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a good little helper!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

firelight27 said:


> This one is still my favorite that I've seen of yours.


Oh she is the favorite child here! Not due to just looks (which I think she is pretty darn cute), but I've never been around a goat that acts more like a high IQ dog.

She actually fetches. Discovered this shucking corn outside, I would throw the husk to a pile, and she would run and get it and bring it back and drop it at my feet. So thinking it was a fluke I did it over and over with same results! I really have to start video taping some of this.

And if she is out and a car door opens, in she goes! She loves to go "bye bye" I drive her up and down the driveway and have taken her down the street to see how she does. She loves to ride and look out the window or will get in the floor board and just lay down.

And she knows how to get inside the house, scratch on the door with a hoof. If she is inside and needs to do her business, reverse and back to the door and out she goes!

I've never been around a bottle baby before and I thought they would be needy and clingy.. Well she is clingy but in a good way! She never ceases to amaze me with what she will do.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She is adorable! And sounds so smart!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww!!! She's so cute


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow! not only a good helper, but a clever little goat too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh... I love her...she is adorable....  :greengrin:


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

My 8 week old bottle baby got in the house yesterday while we were unloading the car. Before we could get him back outside he pooped all over the place. How on earth did you teach Miss Lady to be house broken?


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

How adorable!! I could only wish mine were this friendly!


----------

